# Early musical drama



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I have recently been getting into music from the medieval French liturgical drama the Play of Daniel. It is monophonic and therefore very straightforward in the way of harmony, but like a lot of medieval music, it has a hypnotic and deeply spiritual quality and seems to instantly grab the listener.

Here is a clip, let me know what you think, the composer is anonymous by the way...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

_The Play of Daniel_ is near the top of my "wish list" among medieval music. The music is credited to students at the school of Beauvais Cathedral c. 1227. You might wish to check out the related work of _The Miracles of Notre Dame_ by Gautier de Coincy.


----------

